
Spray-on memory could enable bendable digital storage - manojr
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11889.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://today.duke.edu/2017/04/spray-memory-could-enable-
ben...](https://today.duke.edu/2017/04/spray-memory-could-enable-bendable-
digital-storage)

with actual author credit (Kara Manke) ripped out.

------
manojr
Research paper:
[https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007%2Fs11664-017-5445-...](https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007%2Fs11664-017-5445-5)

